# Ocean Master Tip Replacment



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Just picked up a used 11' Ocean Master 5-10oz spinning rod. Rod is in great shape except the guide at the top of the rod is missing it's ceramic insert. 

What would be the best guide to replace it with?

Thanks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

```

```
The exact same kind of one that came off of it. If you have a tendency of being a little rough on your rod tips and knocking out inserts, then go with a carboloy.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> The exact same kind of one that came off of it. If you have a tendency of being a little rough on your rod tips and knocking out inserts, then go with a carboloy.


I bought the rod used. I've never knocked out an insert on any of my other rods. 

What would be the rod tip that came with a OM. I know they are Fuji, any specific one?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have sooo

Compare the BMNAGs see if they're a match
it's a tip top so it's really not going to make that much difference as far as aesthetics I don't think. Probably most any replacement tip should work as long as the colors match


----------

